# back fat ?



## Navaroo (Jul 3, 2012)

which is the best back workout to get rid of that stuborn back fat? Thanks


----------



## taskoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Navaroo said:


> which is the best back workout to get rid of that stuborn back fat? Thanks



cardio and diet


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 5, 2012)

taskoo said:


> cardio and diet



Exactly what I what I would suggest,,,that and some weight training.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 5, 2012)

What they said........Like wise with abs...You're not going to miraculously see a 6 pack by doing ab training.  It's the overall diet/training that gets you down to a body fat percentage.


----------



## needaas (Jul 5, 2012)

Navaroo said:


> which is the best back workout to get rid of that stuborn back fat? Thanks



cardio and diet!!!


----------



## cbornaz (Jul 6, 2012)

unfortunately they are right, cardio and diet. everyone has there problem areas


----------



## gavin (Jul 9, 2012)

cbornaz said:


> unfortunately they are right, cardio and diet. everyone has there problem areas



I agree!


----------



## Alexx (Jul 14, 2012)

Well guys!!!
According to me that there are several recommended best exercises to decrease back fat.
These are pull ups, deadlifts, barbel or dumbells, lat pulldowns and even seated cable rows
with a narrow grip. Resistance exercises are usually recommended.


----------



## honyferry (Jul 21, 2012)

I am facing the problem with obesity and with fat since an year. I used to perform exercises for thrice in a week, but not able to lose weight. I am feeling uneasy because of this over weight. Please produce some attachment links to get rid of the problem.


----------



## Method (Aug 13, 2012)

Below are the 10 tips for easy weight loss:
•	Find out how many calories you need
•	Eat at least 5 servings of fruits and vegetables per day
•	Watch for Portion Size
•	Do not Skip Meals
•	Go for wholesome fresh foods
•	Don't be overly-restrictive
•	Understand Food Claims and Labels
•	Watch for the sugary drinks
•	Keep a food journal
•	Exercise, period

Regards,


----------



## stephenwalty (Jan 24, 2013)

We should perform the exercise reduces the belly fat regularly. The fruits also plays a vital role in weight loss applications. The fruits such as water melon, lemon, straw berry, papaya and many are really very helpful and also provides the loss of fat content in the body. Eating these fruits inspite of oil foods keeps us less weight and also healthy.


----------



## mitchell (Jan 24, 2013)

Navaroo said:


> which is the best back workout to get rid of that stuborn back fat? Thanks



cardio and diet.


----------

